# Our Son made it Home Today...Thank You



## LIONESS-270

I've been busting at the seams with joy and gratitude all afternoon....Our Aggie Son Chris (class of '02) landed in Austin Texas this afternoon....Home on 15 days R&R from Ramadi, Iraq...Chris is serving with the Second Brigade Combat Team in Support of the Second Marine Division in Al Anbar Provience.

Robs and I want express our deepest gratitude and humble thanks to all the 2 coolers who have prayed for our Sons safety and all those who serve our nation in uniform.......I have always forwarded the E-Mails and postings to the troops.

In a few days we will head for Georgetown and Lake Travis to spend some precious time together......On bended knee with head bowed... Thank You...
Each of you...All of You...

Charlie & Robs....

As always our momments of happiness are mixed with deep sorrow for those who have paid the price with their lives...May almighty God hold them and keep them in the palm of his hand and provide comfort to their loved ones and familys.........Amen


----------



## InfamousJ

Wow... perfect. I can only imagine what yall will accomplish, see and do... AND EAT... in those 15 days he is home. Congrats. Enjoy it and live it up... I know yall will. Great photo,,, strong yet caring looking man there.


----------



## ChickFilet

That is incredible news. I am truly happy for you folks and thankful to God that this young man is home safe.


----------



## Bay Gal

Wonderful news! I know you will enjoy your time with him and make the most of it.

Please give him a hug for me, and thank him for his service.

May God continue to watch over him, and all of our troops.


----------



## OUTLAW

Ditto to what Bay Gal said. Glad he got to come back for a while and spend some time with ya.


----------



## Freshwaterman

I can tell your proud as can be of him. Hope y'all enjoy the heck out of the next couple of weeks.


----------



## GreatWhite4591

OUTSTANDING! Glad to have him home!


----------



## Freshwaterman

Tell the Skipper, Semper Fi and very glad he made it home,
God Bless
Jdub


----------



## seawings

I am seldom at a loss for words...I am now! I can not express how happy we are that your son is home. I know the time you will spend together will truly be memorable moments that you will all cherish.


----------



## Teksyn

Glad he made it home safely. Tell him thank you for all that he has done for all of us, and to pass that thank you along to all of the guys and gals fighting for us.


----------



## pelican

Really good news, Charlie & Robs. Enjoy your time with him and pass on a salute from an ole warrior. I'll continue to keep both your sons in my prayers until both are home for good, safe from harm's way. God bless our troops!

Bob


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

Excellent new's Chief! Fine looking young man you got there. Hope you and your's enjoy the R&R.

Monte


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Praise God! What a treat. I can only imagine the hugs and kisses that will take place very day that he is with you! I know his presence will be a feast for your eyes and your heart. Give him a big ol' hug and kiss from me too, will ya'?!

I'm so happy and excited for you and Robs.


----------



## Aggieangler

God bless you and your son. God bless all our men and women in uniform. God bless the USA.

Have a wonderful time together with one of our country's last remaining heros. Men and women in uniform getting it done every day, no matter how tough or grimy the work.


----------



## luv2fish

Thank you Lord for getting him back here.


----------



## portalto

Glad he's home. Please tell him thank you for what he is doing.


----------



## Major 10 0

thanks to you and your son for his service. let him know we appreciate his service


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N

*Tell him thanks,*

and tell him to tell his buddies over there thanks for what they are doing and the sacrifices they are making for us and the rest of the world. I know your chest is about to pop from pride. I know you guys will have fun every minute your awake.


----------



## Money Man

Thank you Chris for the sacrifices that you make to allow us the freedoms that we have every single day. You are a TRUE HERO!!!!!!! Our prayers are with you always.


Justin


----------



## James Herman

thats so great.


----------



## ROBOWADER

Great News!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishin-Inc

*Fantastic*

Glad to here he has a couple of weeks in TX.
Feed him well and have a nice visit.

Paul


----------



## TXPalerider

Glad to hear he is home safe and sound. Rest assured he and all the others serving our country will still be in our prayers until they are all home for good. Y'all have a great couple of weeks. Cherish every moment.


----------



## waterspout

Great News Chief! Y'all have a good trip and enjoy life as you always do. Have a good trip and tell that Man thank you from Debbie and Darryl.


----------



## chicapesca

That is wonderful news Chief! Take a lot of pictures together and give him a big hug from us. Have a great visit with your soldier.


----------



## ANDREW68699

God bless


----------



## Profish00

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to chiefcharlie again.


----------



## Charles Helm

chiefcharlie said:


> I've been busting at the seams with joy and gratitude all afternoon....Our Aggie Son Chris (class of '02) landed in Austin Texas this afternoon....Home on 15 days R&R from Ramadi, Iraq...Chris is serving with the Second Brigade Combat Team in Support of the Second Marine Division in Al Anbar Provience.


 Sorry I missed this when you posted it. Please convey my appreciation for what he does for those of us here at home. I hope you have a great time together while he is back and that he returns safely to you again soon.


----------



## texacajun

Glad he's home Chief!!! A hardcore snap and pop Marine Corps hand salute to the Skipper. I appreciate his service and am grateful he's made a safe return. Hope ya'll have a blast......but who couldn't have fun with you two (Chief and Lionness). Keep us posted and give us plenty of pics.


Mike


----------



## blonde_fishbait

*I hope that God gives you the most to have out of the time he is here with you. I pray for his safe return again and again!*


----------



## Harbormaster

Glad he's home chief! God bless him and all of our brothers and sisters overseas!

Bet he goes back 10 pounds heavier! :smile:


----------



## white cap

Chief, Robs and Reg, I know you and your family will enjoy this much deserved and precious time together! The love of family is a gift from God......

May God Bless each and every American in harms way!

If your family can get away for a day's fishing pm me! I can get off any day or time for you special folks!

WC


----------



## SurfRunner

He is one of my hero's! A true American hero for sure!

Please tell your son thanks for preserving our freedom for us.


----------



## baldhunter

Welcome home Chris!I know you will enjoy your time off,you deserve it!Thanks for the job you do and God Bless you.


----------

